# RCASC



## Alfreda (6 Sep 2001)

Does anyone have any information on the RCASC?  Father was a RSM, and retired after they disbanded in 1967.


----------



## Bill Alexander (7 Sep 2001)

There is a RCASC history called Wait for the Wagon, published quite some time ago, I think in the 1960‘s. Check abebooks for availability. (Also a good place to check for any used book eg the one mentioned in previous post. )


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (7 Sep 2001)

Take a look at:

 http://capitalnet.com/~rcasc/rcaschm.html 

Cheers


----------



## klia_m (22 Sep 2001)

I just did an on-line search in Yahoo by just typing in the abreviation and there were a fair number of sites listed.  Good Luck!


----------



## Alfreda (27 Sep 2001)

Much thanks everyone.  Managed to get through to the RCASC asc. website.  They helped a lot.  Again many thanks.


----------

